# Cleaning crew..



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have 9 neons and a pregnant black molly in my 29 gallon tank. I noticed yesterday, clear algae is developing on the substrate and some of the fake plants. I am looking for something other than cory cats to bottom feed and clean up any left over foods that happen to fall to the bottom after feeding time or during the night. I plan on either getting a few otos, a snail, or maybe a smaller pleco breed to clean the algae in the tank. This is not really a show tank as it isn't in a well travelled area. I was using it to QT when and if needed the other fish would move to the 55 temporarily. Shrimp would be ok but I think I would rather have like a small catfish breed other than cory.

I was thinking a couple smaller catfish and a snail or 3-4 otos.

Ideas?


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

What you have does not sound like algae, it sounds like biofilm. The only thing I know that cleans biofilm well is shrimp.


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am thinking either a Banjo Catfish or Bumblebee Catfish, maybe both as well as 3-4 otos. The cats will end up in the 55 gallon moving the bronze or peppered corys to the 29.

Any problems that anyone can forsee with this combo including the fish that are included in my signature?


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

lorax84 said:


> What you have does not sound like algae, it sounds like biofilm. The only thing I know that cleans biofilm well is shrimp.


Thanks I will check into that. Will a gravel vac take care of it, how can it be prevented from coming back in the future without shrimp?


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

deman3 said:


> Thanks I will check into that. Will a gravel vac take care of it, how can it be prevented from coming back in the future without shrimp?


I'm not sure a gravel vac will permanently solve the problem, biofilm is a variety of tiny organisms so something like oto's might help. Not overfeeding will also help.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

My suggestion....

gravel vac, 3+ otos, more cories, and/or some shrimp (but not ghost). 

Mollies & Guppies are also good for that on a smaller scale.

Gravel vac should be done for sure, otherwise it will just build up and the clean up crew wont be able to manage it. It builds up quicker and thicker in smaller tanks.


----------



## Amethyst123 (Mar 4, 2011)

Otos would be my choice, since they clean the sides as well as plants, substrate, etc. Probably 3 or 4. 

As for prevention - definitely need to use a gravel vac when cleaning, and also to clean the sides of the tank periodically with a sponge or something. If you do add otos, either don't overclean the sides or plan to add algae tabs, because they might not get enough to eat if you do. 

Also, as mentioned above, don't overfeed. Only enough for your fish to eat in 2 or 3 minutes a couple times a day. Only type of food that should remain in the tank for more than 5 minutes are algae tabs or sinking pellets, because bottom feeders tend to graze lightly rather than pig out in a few minutes. Also, fresh veggies, like peas, zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, etc., can be left in longer, and taken out if not eaten by the time it starts to look like it's decomposing.


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am going to move 3 bronze cories from the tank I have for the time being. Maybe an oto or 2 will move over from the 55 until I get some funding for a couple more fishies.

Will RCS be eaten/bothered by mollies, platies, neons and otos?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

deman3 said:


> I am going to move 3 bronze cories from the tank I have for the time being. Maybe an oto or 2 will move over from the 55 until I get some funding for a couple more fishies.
> 
> Will RCS be eaten/bothered by mollies, platies, neons and otos?


I dont think so...the only one that MIGHT try to eat them is the mollies, if they are big enough. But I still think its a safe bet.


----------



## Amethyst123 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think otos, like cories, prefer to be in groups of 3 or 4. Could be wrong, but you might want to check it out.


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya i have 4 now in my tank, they are never together though


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, it is recommended that otos be in a minimum group of 3, however, in my experience I have had them in solos and in groups, with no difference in their behavior. I currently have 2 in each tank, and all is well. Prior to this I had 3 in the larger tank, and one in the small tank...the 3 were never together. When the algae became too much for the solo oto to handle in the small tank I added one of the 3 from the larger tank...its still too much algae for the two of them, but again I havent had any issues with a smaller number of otos together. The two have only crossed paths once and quickly seperated. 

The only reason I personally keep multiple otos in one tank is for the use of their algae eating, the more otos the less algae.


----------

